# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  الطعن رقم ٢٦٨٩ لسنة ٨٧ قضائية الصادر بجلسة ٢٠١٧/٠٥/٠٣ ..(تسول)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ٢٦٨٩ لسنة ٨٧ قضائية

الصادر بجلسة ٢٠١٧/٠٥/٠٣

عدم جواز القبض على المتهم الحاضر إلا في أحوال التلبس بالجنايات والجنح المعاقب عليها بالحبس مدة تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر إذا وجدت دلائل كافية على اتهامه . جواز تفتيش المتهم المقبوض عليه قبضاً صحيحاً . أساس ذلك ؟ سند إباحة التفتيش الوقائي ؟ كل شخص صحيح البنية ذكراً كان أو أنثى يبلغ عمره خمس عشرة سنة أو أكثر وجد متسولاً في الطريق العام أو المحال أو الأماكن العمومية ولو ادعى أو تظاهر بأداء خدمة للغير أو عرض ألعاب أو بيع أي شيء يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز شهرين . المادة الأولى من القانون ٤٩ لسنة ١٩٣٣ في شأن تجريم التسول . استيقاف ضابط الواقعة للطاعن وتفتيشه استناداً لتسوله . غير جائز . مخالفة الحكم هذا النظر . خطأ في تطبيق القانون . يوجب نقضه . أساس وعلة ذلك ؟ بطلان القبض والتفتيش . مقتضاه : بطلان الدليل المستمد منه وعدم الاعتداد بشهادة من قام بهذا الإجراء الباطل . خلو الحكم من دليل سواه . وجوب القضاء ببراءة الطاعن . أساس ذلك ؟ مثال لتسبيب معيب في الرد على الدفع ببطلان القبض والتفتيش لانتفاء حالة التلبس .

----------

